# Square Feet per Sheep?



## Baymule (May 28, 2017)

According to my calculations, sheep need 2.66 square feet. They proved it to be true. It poured down today and they all crowded into the Hawg Hut. The floor is a sheet of plywood 4'x8'. 12 sheep huddled in the Hawg Hut. I don't have a picture of all of them, but I have a picture of the lambs when I weaned them.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 29, 2017)

That looks about right.


----------

